# Wlan-card BCM4313 do not work, though she should.

## bmx69

It is my first gentoo/linux installation and the BCM4313 wlan card do not work.

My kernel is 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 and i red, that the open source driver brcm80211

 should be in the kernel. (modprobe -l do not show the driver, only b43 and b43legacy; 

by menuconfig i also didn't find him

 and i do not know how to install a driver from some where).

I hope someone could give me a tipp, what i have to do.

----------

## keenblade

BCM4313 driver is located in the kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Stagging drivers -> Broadcom IEEE802.11n bla bla"
> 
> 

 

You should remove b43 and b43legacy from kernel. Just use brcm80211 driver.

You have to install firmware, too. Ok, here is the live net-wireless/brcm-firmware-9999.ebuild , I created if you want to install:

```

# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="3"

inherit git-2

DESCRIPTION="Firmware for open source host brcmsmac and brcmfmac drivers"

HOMEPAGE="http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="|| ( sys-fs/udev sys-apps/hotplug )"

src_unpack() {

    git-2_src_unpack

}

src_install() {

    insinto /lib/firmware/brcm

    doins brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

    doins brcm/bcm4329-fullmac-4.bin brcm/bcm4329-fullmac-4.txt

}

```

You can also manually install the firmware from brcm80211 - Linux Wireless

----------

## bmx69

How i can download the firmware?Last edited by bmx69 on Wed Sep 14, 2011 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bmx69

Thank you very much for your help.

I took Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver and not .... embedded FullMac ...

And where i can remove the other drivers (b43 b43legacy) in menuconfig, (you do not mean with rm from lib) ?

At what time i have to do make && make modules_install

This what you has posted, is that a bash script, which i could hack in the terminal ?

----------

## keenblade

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> And where i can remove the other drivers (b43 b43legacy) in menuconfig, (you do not mean with rm from lib) ? 
> 
> 

 

Just uncheck b43 and b43legacy in kernel menuconfig located here:

```

-> Device Drivers

-> Network device support

-> Wireless LAN

-> Broadcom 43xx bla bla

```

I use SoftMAC WLAN driver, works fine.

 *Quote:*   

> At what time i have to do make && make modules_install
> 
> 

 

```

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

```

 *Quote:*   

> This what you has posted, is that a bash script, which i could hack in the terminal ?
> 
> 

 

Yes, it is a bash script called ebuild. But you need to read HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds, to use it.

----------

## keenblade

Also, I recommend you to read and post in the thread Pappy's Kernel Seeds Part IV. Pappy is a genius about kernel config.

There you will find all kernel related howto and info.

----------

